
Go Home Swift Compiler, You’re Drunk - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/04/26/swift-long-compile-time/#.Vx9wR8ukBDI.hackernews
======
mattnedrich
Some interesting discussion happening here -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4givdg/go_home...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4givdg/go_home_swift_compiler_youre_drunk/)

------
gus_massa
The resubmission was more lucky:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11573213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11573213)
(91 points, 9 hours ago (3 hours later), 16 comments)

